# Bundaberg Rum



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Where can I get Bundaberg Rum apart from Barracuda. MMI dont stock it.
Or do I keep driving to Barracuda??


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

try them Centaurusint if i remember correctly someone mentioned that tthey deliver to Dubai..


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

stewart said:


> Where can I get Bundaberg Rum apart from Barracuda. MMI dont stock it.
> Or do I keep driving to Barracuda??


You can buy it online from Sanza and get it delivered for a nominal fee. Click the link below.

Bundaberg Rum (700ml)


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

:confused2::clap2::tongue1:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, one more thing Stewart just before the :clap2: . Check if you need an import license or need to pay duties on your import of liquor. The last thing you want is for your shipment to be 'confiscated'

Here is a link to get you started:
Getting an Alcohol or Liquor Licence in Dubai

***
Do your sums before you import as it doesn't always work out if you import yourself.

Good luck in your endeavour :tea:



stewart said:


> :confused2::clap2::tongue1:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

amaslam said:


> OK, one more thing Stewart just before the :clap2: . Check if you need an import license or need to pay duties on your import of liquor. The last thing you want is for your shipment to be 'confiscated'
> 
> Here is a link to get you started:
> Getting an Alcohol or Liquor Licence in Dubai
> ...


I have a alcohol licence just can not get bundy at MMI.
At the moment I get it at barracuda.
Thanks anyway


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> try them Centaurusint if i remember correctly someone mentioned that tthey deliver to Dubai..


Will give it a go thanks


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> You can buy it online from Sanza and get it delivered for a nominal fee. Click the link below.
> 
> Bundaberg Rum (700ml)


Thanks m8


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> try them Centaurusint if i remember correctly someone mentioned that tthey deliver to Dubai..


Thanks, they have a heaps better selection overall than MMI and prices are better to.


----------

